# Boy Scout Handbook...



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

I was cleaning out some stuff in the basement and ran across my old (circa mid-60s) Boy Scout Handbook. I had forgotten what a wealth of info was in it. I Googled it and you can get the 2010 from Amazon books for $15. You might find one cheaper locally. :2thumb:

Tim


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

You should compare it to a current version. There is world of difference!


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I found a copy of the original 1911 Boy Scout Manual if anybody wants it. It's 554 pages and just shy of 10 megabytes in size in PDF format.


----------



## pauldemetris (Feb 27, 2010)

*copy*

yes i would like a copy..Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We were at an auction yesterday( yeah, another one) and they had 2 BS manuals; one from 1919 and the other from 1924. I bid on each one until it hit $60. They ended up going for a little over $100 each.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow! A quick glance at e-bay showed many available of different years. I didn't look through all of them but the ones I did see were no where near $60, much less $100. I'm sure the 2010 manual is better by far. They have come a long way since I was a Scout. 

Tim


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

TimB said:


> Wow! A quick glance at e-bay showed many available of different years. I didn't look through all of them but the ones I did see were no where near $60, much less $100. I'm sure the 2010 manual is better by far. They have come a long way since I was a Scout.
> 
> Tim


They've changed the focus considerably on the new editions. Some good and some bad. More low impact camping. More reliance on gear and modern technology. More social issues. Less wilderness/self-sufficient stuff.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

allen_idaho said:


> I found a copy of the original 1911 Boy Scout Manual if anybody wants it. It's 554 pages and just shy of 10 megabytes in size in PDF format.


Hey Allen, I would love to get my hands on that! Can you provide a link or pm some info on how to find it?

thanks,

V.


----------



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

I too would love a copy of that. If you can get it up somewhere to download that would be AWESOME!!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I too would like to get any copies of Scout materials. _I was asked this past weekend to be be our Pack Committee Chairperson so I'll be needing lots of materials..._


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Alright everybody. I found it online again so you can read or download it to your hearts content. Just aim your browsers at:

Boy Scouts Handbook


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

allen_idaho said:


> Alright everybody. I found it online again so you can read or download it to your hearts content. Just aim your browsers at:
> 
> Boy Scouts Handbook


Thanks for that allen, that will be an interesting read!

V.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

allen_idaho said:


> Alright everybody. I found it online again so you can read or download it to your hearts content. Just aim your browsers at:
> 
> Boy Scouts Handbook


Thanks Allen!!


----------



## trishja (Nov 28, 2010)

*handbook*

Originally Posted by allen_idaho View Post
I found a copy of the original 1911 Boy Scout Manual if anybody wants it. It's 554 pages and just shy of 10 megabytes in size in PDF format.

I would love a copy of this
Would you email me a copy?


----------



## iouJC (Nov 20, 2010)

There is an abundance of resources on the web for this also. Check out these links too:
Traditional Scouting: Boy Scout Activities B-P Scouts Scuba Diving Merit Badge
Index to Merit Badge Requirements

Both are related to the "old time" Scouting.


----------



## BoyScoutSurvivor (Aug 18, 2010)

I had bought a 60 versin of the BSA book and almost threw away my 2000 edition. The newer one is junk in comparision.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a 1960's edition as well. There are sections on US history and why it is special to be an American Boy Scout. Both are now absent from the new editions.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

trishja said:


> Originally Posted by allen_idaho View Post
> I found a copy of the original 1911 Boy Scout Manual if anybody wants it. It's 554 pages and just shy of 10 megabytes in size in PDF format.
> 
> I would love a copy of this
> Would you email me a copy?


I found a site with downloadable forms from .pdf to e-books ... pick-n-choose and hit the download button.

Boy Scouts Handbook by Boy Scouts of America - Free eBook


----------



## Lonewufcry (Jul 26, 2010)

I have been involved in scouting since the mid 80's going from a tiger to an Eagle. I have seen many changes within scouting and the formats that are followed. I have always felt that scouting is on of the best extra curricular activities that a young boy can partake in. I am now a Cub Master and an Assistant Scout Master for my local area. IMO the books can be a very useful tool during rough times.


----------



## shrek (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am the Cubmaster for our pack and actually collect scout handbooks. One resource I found for cheap handbook if you'd just like to have one to thumb through I have a McCay's Books locallly that all scout books are only $.50 each. I've actually scored a few 1950's-1970's handbooks there as well as other places.

Here is another link for y'all:
The Dump - Scouts


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

I just wanted to say watch the used book stores. I've gotten the Boy Scout Handbook and some other good outdoors / old time crafting books. And some of these stores do trade-ins, so you can bring in some books you no longer need and trade for others, so you don't have to use any cash.


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

My 1967 revision/1970 printing is about 5 ft. from me here. I just looked through it. Lots of good stuff in there. I remember making some of the projects in the back.
shadowrider


----------



## superduder (Jun 22, 2011)

allen_idaho said:


> I found a copy of the original 1911 Boy Scout Manual if anybody wants it. It's 554 pages and just shy of 10 megabytes in size in PDF format.


I, as well would love a link to an actual .pdf.
The links in general have .pdfs with no pics. 
Sorry to necro the thread.
J


----------



## Virgil_cain (Jan 5, 2011)

I have both my father's Boy Scout Handbook from the early 1950's and my handbook from the mid 1970's. Even in the 1970's the handbook was significantly neutered and watered down from what it had been in the 1950's. I've seen a circa 2000 handbook and it is far worse. Not only has the outdoors man aspect been greatly reduced (some of which is to be expected given the importance of technology), but it is greatly watered down with respect to speaking about issues of morality and patriotism. Lots of feelgoodisms and self esteem boosting non-sense as well.

Looking back on it, I think the high water mark of Scouting in the U.S. was probably sometime in the 1960's.

BTW, when I was in Scouting in the mid 1970's we had to wear the somewhat fruity uniforms that BSA had commissioned some French fashion designer to create. My father's Scouting uniform from the 1950's was much better looking and more practical.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

superduder said:


> I, as well would love a link to an actual .pdf


I need one as well....


----------



## petedewd (Jun 23, 2011)

Eagle scout here. I wasn't that into scouts at the time but looking back I'm super glad my parents made me do all that. Awesome memories.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

shrek said:


> Here is another link for y'all:
> The Dump - Scouts


This ROCKS.... the "Pioneering Guide" is GREAT! I learned a lot!


----------



## blueridgeprepper63 (Jul 5, 2011)

allen_idaho said:


> I found a copy of the original 1911 Boy Scout Manual if anybody wants it. It's 554 pages and just shy of 10 megabytes in size in PDF format.


If you still have it would you pass it along to me?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TimB said:


> I was cleaning out some stuff in the basement and ran across my old (circa mid-60s) Boy Scout Handbook. I had forgotten what a wealth of info was in it. I Googled it and you can get the 2010 from Amazon books for $15. You might find one cheaper locally. :2thumb:
> 
> Tim


 Those books are full of good info.Camping out now and then is a god idea too.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

For those looking for old Boy Scout Handbooks.
Here's one in text format (First Edition, 1911) with pictures.
Boy Scout Handbook 1911

Other formats can be found here.
Boy Scouts Handbook by Boy Scouts of America - Project Gutenberg


----------



## sea_going_dude (Dec 7, 2011)

The BOY SCOUT FIELD MANUAL of the 60's was the best for sure. I have one from a couple of years ago and while it is ok the old one had much more info in it and it had REAL PHOTOS also. I read that old field book forwards and backwards many times.:2thumb:


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

petedewd said:


> Eagle scout here. I wasn't that into scouts at the time but looking back I'm super glad my parents made me do all that. Awesome memories.


My husband is an Eagle scout, too. He says he hated everything about Scouts as a kid but archery and sailing, but he knows how to do so much really useful stuff- like teaching me to make a fire without matches or a lighter... He has recently pulled out his old Scout book from the seventies and says it's much better than the newer one.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

This brings back a lot of memories! I still have my 60's handbook. I think I still have my Cub Scout HB, too. I'm sure much of it is no longer taught, like "ditching" your tent.

I looked forward to the magazine Boy's Life each month. I always went out and made stuff like the fish spears and things. I stayed outdoors year round. Played army, built forts in the woods with my pals, went exploring....

Kids today... they are missing a lot.


----------



## Kenny78 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am an Eagle Scout and 24 years old. To say that the new edition is different is like saying todays liberty is a little different than the past! When they issued the new edition while I was in(superceding the 10th?? it has a pic of white water rafting) my troop voted to not accept the new edition. The new was full of how to get active in your city blah blah; and deleted at least half of the bushcraft. Like previously stated, No trace camping is a wonderful concept, but relying on high tech and "truck" camping are flawed ideas. My troop scoured the antique shops to come up with old handbooks and field books. I have two from the 30's and they are great. The 1960's and eaqrly 70's are almost as good especially if supplemented with a field book.

My troop was probably viewed as "paramilitary" by most and we did run a tight ship. Full uniforms were mandatory for travel and almost all public events. I must be an old crumedgon(sp) cause when I see scouts getting ready to go somewhere with untucked shirts, jeans and playing graba** it makes my blood boil. We had a uniform pool for all of the uniforms we outgrew so all the kids that couldnt or wouldnt buy uniforms could have a class A. Same with gear that my father and I and others found at flea markets what not. 

I had a wonderful middle class childhood but Scouts is one of the most powerful guiding forces of my life. All of the friends I still associate are scouts. If you are looking for a troop for your child, shop around for a "generally" small troop that focuses on peer leadership and traditional values. Stick around and observe the troop. Our scoutmasters were very hands off and very good at showing us how to lead. If you are able to invest the time 
then start a troop if you cant find one to your liking.


----------

